# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Un 'Nobel del agua' elogia los trasvases de California

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo la noticia que viene en La verdad de Murcia.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20101015.html


El japonés Takashi Asano, uno de los mayores expertos mundiales en la reutilización de las aguas y galardonado en 2001 con el Premio Agua de Estocolmo, considerado el 'Nobel del agua', ha lamentado en su visita a Murcia que este tema esté tan politizado porque, en su opinión, resulta «muy complicado» llegar a solucionar la falta del recurso en algunos territorios. En una entrevista a la Agencia Efe, Asano resume el tema del agua, como anécdota, en una famosa frase que popularizó el escritor Mark Twain: «El whisky, para beber; el agua, para pelearse», y ha dicho que el agua, la energía y la comida son tres recursos sobre los que es difícil hablar de seguridad en su obtención, sumando a todo ello el debate mundial en torno al cambio climático. 


Por otro lado, ha recordado que California se beneficia de un trasvase desde hace 40 años y el levante español de otro, el Tajo-Segura, desde hace casi 30, y ha afirmado que, sin tales recursos, los habitantes de Los Ángeles o de Murcia no tendrían agua suficiente para su desarrollo. Takashi Asano ha advertido de que el principal trasvase norteamericano va desde el norte de California a Los Ángeles, cuya distancia comparó a si hubiera una interconexión de cuencas desde Suiza a España, y ha añadido que California y España son dos casos similares, con clima parecido, con una zona húmeda al norte y otra árida al sur, y con huertas hortofrutícolas exportadoras. 


Desalinización cara 

Ha reconocido que la desalinización, hoy por hoy, «es muy cara», aunque ha vaticinado que «en un futuro de diez o quince años conseguirá reducir costes». En esta misma línea, Asano, quien ha hecho estas declaraciones con motivo de su tercera visita a la Región, ha advertido que «en los próximos 15 años habrá que tomar decisiones difíciles, y a la vez inteligentes, y ver todas las posibilidades que hay, incluidos los trasvases». Igualmente, ha constatado el cambio experimentado en la calidad del agua del río Segura, ya que, ha recordado, en su primera visita hace diez años «el río estaba muy contaminado y olía mal».

----------


## jasg555

Eso está muy bien, pero es que siempre es lo mismo.

¿Ha visitado el japonés la cuenca cedente? No.
¿Conoce el japo los problemas que el trasvase ha creado? No.

En EEUU, la tendencia actual es contraria a los trasvases.

 Me gustaría que diera opiniones fuera de la influencia de un medio tan politizado y tan parcial como es La Verdad.

Ese periódico se empeña en negar la realidad, y en seguir los postulados de los políticos que lo mantienen, que es: Ningunear la desalación, con la enorme inversión realizada para ello, y preparar el terreno para los trasvases que se esperan a partir de 2012.

Esperan años de lucha para alcarreños y aragoneses...

----------


## ivanmilitar

digo yo que algo de razón tendrá..... aunque claro, según mi humilde opinión.... La Verdad estará más o menos politizado que El País, aunque no tengo el placer de leer ninguno de los dos... pero supongo que sea así... en fin, esperemos que tengamos un año hidrológico bastante aceptable, porque a mí personalmente si no llueve no tengo agua, ni de trasvase ni de desalinizadora, a si que... que llueva Señor!!!! que llueva!!!!! ( sin que haga daño a nadie), lo aclaro por si acaso se me entiende mal.....

----------


## jasg555

> digo yo que algo de razón tendrá..... aunque claro, según mi humilde opinión.... La Verdad estará más o menos politizado que El País, aunque no tengo el placer de leer ninguno de los dos... pero supongo que sea así... en fin, esperemos que tengamos un año hidrológico bastante aceptable, porque a mí personalmente si no llueve no tengo agua, ni de trasvase ni de desalinizadora, a si que... que llueva Señor!!!! que llueva!!!!! ( sin que haga daño a nadie), lo aclaro por si acaso se me entiende mal.....


 Es cierto que todos los periódicos están politizados, unos más y otros menos. Por eso procuro leer más de uno de distintas tendencias para contaminarme lo menos posible. Aunque eso hoy en día con los grupos de presión y los lobby´s que hay es muy difícil.

No conozco La Verdad en su linea editorial, pero en el tema del trasvase es un poquito parcial, ¿eeeehhhh? Sólo un pelín. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 Tranquilo, que no se te entiende mal, lo que hace falta es que llueva :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

> Eso está muy bien, pero es que siempre es lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Ha visitado el japonés la cuenca cedente? No.
> ¿Conoce el japo los problemas que el trasvase ha creado? No.
> 
> En EEUU, la tendencia actual es contraria a los trasvases.
> 
>  Me gustaría que diera opiniones fuera de la influencia de un medio tan politizado y tan parcial como es La Verdad.
> 
> ...


Sé que es opinión personal tuya jasg, aunque no lo digas en el mensaje; yo opino que lo deberías decir.
Si no, deberías justificar las afirmaciones que realizas o por lo menos decir cuales son las fuentes de donde las has tomado.
Así todo estaría más claro.

----------


## jasg555

> Sé que es opinión personal tuya jasg, aunque no lo digas en el mensaje; yo opino que lo deberías decir.
> Si no, deberías justificar las afirmaciones que realizas o por lo menos decir cuales son las fuentes de donde las has tomado.
> Así todo estaría más claro.


 No sé a donde quieres llegar. El mensaje, al igual que el siguiente mío en éste hilo está bien claro.

----------


## perdiguera

Es muy sencillo:
¿Cómo sabes que el Sr. Asano no ha visitado la cuenca cedente ni conoce los problemas creados por el trasvase para afirmaciones que haces tan rotundas?.
¿A qué tendencia te refieres o mejor: quienes postulan esa tendencia contraria, ¿tienen poder de decisión?.
La agencia EFE creo que no debe sentir la influencia de un medio como la Verdad y el Sr. Asano  ha hecho las declaraciones para la agencia EFE y lo único que recoge la Verdad es la noticia de agencia. Ahí no interviene la línea editorial.
A todo ésto es lo que me refería en mi primer mensaje: hacer deslegitimaciones sin pruebas no creo que sea correcto; por lo que te pedía que indicaras que es tu opinión personal o que pusieses tus fuentes.

----------


## jasg555

Si las conoce, afirmar esa barbaridad le descalifica como experto.

Pero vamos, como me estás haciendo un marcaje que ni Puyol, te digo, que mis opiniones personales se basan en lecturas de publicaciones, trabajos y noticias sobre un tema determinado.
En los temas que no entiendo, al menos lo suficiente, me limito a leer y asimilar conceptos, como es el caso del hilo de huracanes y tormentas entre otros muchos.

Luego, evidentemente, hay opiniones basadas en la experiencia personal, como es el caso del los desastrosos efectos de ATS, en los que no hay que consultar con "expertos" (que a saber como iban y lo que dijeron) para saber lo que está pasando. Sólo hay que darse una vuelta y verlo.

Pero vamos, si quieres alguna fuente (hay montones), te pongo una. En USA, ya el uso sotenible del agua, el desmantelamiento de presas que no tengan un clara utilidad y el no fomentar una política de trasvases, se lleva aplicando desde los años 90. y actualmente debería ser un referente en el que nos miráramos para no cometer sus errores.
Por ejemplo lo dice Daniel P. Beard, director del Buereau of Reclamation, que el el máximo organismo para la construcción de obras hidraúlicas en USA., no cualquier expertillo que va a dar conferencias a cambio de un dinero. ¿Te imaginas que le pagan al japo y dice lo contrario a lo que quieren oir?

*Los años 60: el cuestionamiento a la política de construcción de presas en Estados Unidos
Sin embargo, ya a finales de los años 60, empezaron a surgir en EStados unidos las primeras críticas a la construcción de grandes presas. A lo largo de los 70 los argumentos económicos y ecológicos acabarían por poner en crisis el modelo en cuestión. El veto presidencial de la Hit List certificaría el ocaso de las llamadas estrategias 'de oferta' y abriría nuevos enfoques de gestión basados en estrategias de gestión de la demanda -ahorro y mejora en la eficiencia de uso- y de conservación de los ecosistemas acuáticos -nuestras fábricas naturales de agua. 

A principios de los 90, Daniel P. Beard, director del Buereau of Reclamation, en su discurso ante la Comisión Internacional de Grandes Presas, en Durban, Sudáfrica, decía: 'El Bureau of Reclamation de EStados Unidos fue creado como un organismo de construcción de obra pública hidráulica. Los resultados de nuestro trabajo son bien conocidos: las presas de Hoover, Glen Canyon, Grand Coulee y otras fueron construcciones monumentales, motivo de orgullo para nuestro país y para nuestros empleados. Sin embargo, hemos llegado a la conclusión de ue debemos efectuar cambios significativos... Nos hemos dado cuenta de que los costes de construcción y operatividad de proyectos de gran envergadura no pueden recuperarse... Con el tiempo, la experiencia nos ha dado una apreciación ás clara sobre sus impactos medioambientales. Fuimos lentos en reconocer estos problemas, y aún estamos aprendiendo cuán agresivos son y cómo corregirlos... También nos hemos dado cuenta de que existen diferentes alternativas para solucionar los problemas de uso del agua, que no implican necesariamente la construcción de presas. Las alternativas no estructurales son a menudo menos costosas de llevar a cabo y pueden tener un menor impacto ambiental... El resultado ha sido que la época de construcción de presas en Estados Unidos ha llegado a su fín'.*

http://news.soliclima.com/divulgacio...-a-donde-vamos

 ¿Es suficiente? o hay que seguir.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo siento por el marcaje pero no volverá a ocurrir.
Como la respuesta se explica sola no la comento.
Yo ya me he formado mi opinión.

----------


## jasg555

> Lo siento por el marcaje pero no volverá a ocurrir.
> Como la respuesta se explica sola no la comento.
> Yo ya me he formado mi opinión.





> Mal de muchos consuelo de tontos.
> No penseís que todo el dinero que manejan en las Caimán o en Suiza o en Jersey, Gibraltar etc. es sólo español; el nuestro es, por desgracia, una ínfima parte.
> Y digo por desgracia porque si fuese una gran parte seríamos mucho más ricos con el que dejaran pues lo que se llevan es un porcentaje.


 ¿Sabemos tú o yo la cantidad de dinero o su procedencia exacta?. No lo saben ni ellos. Lo otro es lo mismo. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 Tranquilo, no debes sentirlo, a mí sinceramente no me importa porque ésto es un foro de opinión y de debate y esta sí es una opinión personal. :Smile:  :Smile: 


Ya para concluir, el mismo japonés, también en La Verdad hace otras afirmaciones en las que el sentido de su discurso es casi totalmente opuesto al del primer mensaje:

*Conservar y aprovechar al máximo, mediante las últimas técnicas de depuración y reutilización del agua, debe ser prioritario respecto a los proyectos para aumentar la disponibilidad de este recurso, ya sea mediante trasvases desde otras cuencas o con plantas desalinizadoras, según dijo ayer el doctor Takashi Asano, profesor emérito de Ingeniería Civil y Medioambiental de la Universidad de California y uno de los más respetados expertos mundiales en depuración y reciclaje de agua.*

 Y más abajo dice que el orden para aprovechar el agua es primero reciclaje y luego, si no hay remedio los embalses, los trasvases, etc...

Es decir, una opinión que podría manifestar mi suegra.

Aunque la noticia provenga de la agencia Efe, la linea editorial del periódico (mi mujer, al igual que un familiar tuyo si no recuerdo mal, es periodista desde hace 23 años) la viste como le interesa.

 No la voy a pedir que me saque el texto entero del japo, pero seguro que nos sorprenderíamos.

Lo dicho, tranquilo.

----------


## Azakán

El trasvase Tajo-Segura es el mayor error de la política estatal y la mayor calamidad medioambiental que se sufre en toda la zona centro. 
La alternativa a afrontar el problema de la falta de agua en la Cuenca del Segura, es dejar tal cual un trasvase aprobado en la época de Franco, sacando el agua del lugar de donde era más fácil y la gente menos podía protestar, si es que podía en aquella época, *y echar tierra encima*, silenciarlo. Taparlo, no sea que se mueva la m***da que hay en el fondo del Tajo (literalmente) y se salpique a otros territorios con más poder. Esto es lo que hizo el gobierno de derechas, y también el de "izquierdas" actual. Es vergonzoso, patético. Esos son los únicos adjetivos calificativos que merece.

En Toledo hace 40 años teníamos un río, un río vivo, limpio, cristalino 



 y ahora lo que tenemos es esto: 



http://www.publico.es/ciencias/31666...acas-de-madrid

NO PUEDE SER que baje más agua por el Canal del Trasvase que por el Tajo en Aranjuez o en Fuentidueña de Tajo. Esto es un crimen contra la naturaleza. Un desastre total, que no se sabe cuando se acabará. Esa es a la única conclusión a la que puede llegar cualquier científico o investigador tras observar las condiciones en las que está la cuenca cedente, la del Tajo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Ciertamente lo que ha dicho el científico lo sabemos por activa y por pasiva. 


> «en los próximos 15 años habrá que tomar decisiones difíciles, y a la vez inteligentes, y ver todas las posibilidades que hay, incluidos los trasvases»


Cada vez llueve menos, por tanto tenemos cada vez menos recursos y los cultivos en vez de disminuir cada día crecen mas... Eso es insostenible, lo hemos dicho varias veces en otros hilos. Lo que en mi opinión pasará será igual que con la burbuja inmobiliaria, llegará un día que peque un petardazo que va a reventar media España. Y los pobres que les pille van a sufrir en sus carnes las soluciones que no se han puesto con tiempo y prevision.

Esas decisiones difíciles hay que ir tomándolas ya, por parte de CHT y la comisión de explotación están revisando el trasvase, algo que se estaba pidiendo a gritos, pese a quien le pese. Las imágenes de Azakán hablan por si solas. Cierto es que hay mucha necesidad de depurar aguas de Madrid, eso lo sabe hasta un chico de 6º de primaria, pero que el Tajo necesita mas agua para recuperarlo no es menos cierto.

Ciertamente los trasvases no se deberían descartar de entrada, eso si ser la última solución, pero no vetarlos. En España hay años que sobra mucha agua y no la podemos aprovechar todo lo que podríamos y cuando nos viene la sequía nos tiramos de los pelos. Este año con toda el agua que se ha ido por Iznajar habríamos llenado La Fuensanta y rematado el Cenajo si hubiera habído un canal hecho. El trasvase de Negratín a Cuevas del Almanzora. En vez de tirar aguas abajo envialá a Almería que la pueden aprovechar, pero... aguas abajo creando mas problema por acumuluación. Se que cuesta mucho dinero pero hay cosas que son para pensarlas dos veces. Sin embargo, ya he dicho que lo del Trasvase del ebro como estaba planteado era una aberración: 1000 hm3 anuales, si ya está el delta en regresión imagínate sacarle 1000 hm3... 

Las cosas hay que pensarlas muy bien e ir actuando, se que no es el momento porque bastantes preocupaciones tenemos ahora: los que no tienen trabajo, los que estamos pendientes de que se nos acabe, etc. pero este tema tendrá que tomarse en serio como dice el japones antes de 15 años porque sinó explotaremos.

Ruego a Dios que nos permita pasar un año de lluvias si no tan bueno como el anterior que sea decente, yo creo que todos nos conformamos con eso, un año decente para que los agricultores como ivan tengan agua para mantener sus cultivos y llevar una vida digna, para que nuestros rios tengan vida y podamos disfrutar de ella, para que nadie tenga que pasar sed o ser abastecidos con camiones cisterna, incluso para que ante la demanda de energía en verano se pueda producir electricidad gracias al agua de nuestros embalses. *El agua es vida, pero para muchas cosas, mirar por ella es mirar por nuestro propio futuro*.

un saludo.

----------


## gomar

> ¿Sabemos tú o yo la cantidad de dinero o su procedencia exacta?. No lo saben ni ellos. Lo otro es lo mismo.
> 
>  Tranquilo, no debes sentirlo, a mí sinceramente no me importa porque ésto es un foro de opinión y de debate y esta sí es una opinión personal.
> 
> 
> Ya para concluir, el mismo japonés, también en La Verdad hace otras afirmaciones en las que el sentido de su discurso es casi totalmente opuesto al del primer mensaje:
> 
> *Conservar y aprovechar al máximo, mediante las últimas técnicas de depuración y reutilización del agua, debe ser prioritario respecto a los proyectos para aumentar la disponibilidad de este recurso, ya sea mediante trasvases desde otras cuencas o con plantas desalinizadoras, según dijo ayer el doctor Takashi Asano, profesor emérito de Ingeniería Civil y Medioambiental de la Universidad de California y uno de los más respetados expertos mundiales en depuración y reciclaje de agua.*
> 
> ...


 De verdad, ¿Para que pijo quereis el agua? ¿Teneis algun plan para qué hacer con ella? ¿Necesitais el agua o simplemente quereis j***r al levante (y de paso a la economia nacional)? PARA MI TODO ES RESENTIMIENTO DERIVADO DE LA ENVIDIA

----------


## Salut

^^ ¿Te parece poco "plan" el simple hecho de respetar mínimamente los caudales ecológicos y que el río vuelva a tener un poquito de vida, en vez de ser un mini-arroyo hasta Aranjuez y una cloaca a cielo abierto a partir de allí?


PD: Tu agresividad te desacredita completamente... ¿Quién es el resentido?

----------


## Matraco

> Hola a todos, aquí os pongo la noticia que viene en La verdad de Murcia.
> 
> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20101015.html
> 
> El japonés Takashi Asano, uno de los mayores expertos mundiales en la reutilización de las aguas y galardonado en 2001 con el Premio Agua de Estocolmo, considerado el 'Nobel del agua', ha lamentado en su visita a Murcia que este tema esté tan politizado porque, en su opinión, resulta «muy complicado» llegar a solucionar la falta del recurso en algunos territorios. En una entrevista a la Agencia Efe, Asano resume el tema del agua, como anécdota, en una famosa frase que popularizó el escritor Mark Twain: «El whisky, para beber; el agua, para pelearse», y ha dicho que el agua, la energía y la comida son tres recursos sobre los que es difícil hablar de seguridad en su obtención, sumando a todo ello el debate mundial en torno al cambio climático. 
> 
> Por otro lado, ha recordado que California se beneficia de un trasvase desde hace 40 años y el levante español de otro, el Tajo-Segura, desde hace casi 30, y ha afirmado que, sin tales recursos, los habitantes de Los Ángeles o de Murcia no tendrían agua suficiente para su desarrollo. Takashi Asano ha advertido de que el principal trasvase norteamericano va desde el norte de California a Los Ángeles, cuya distancia comparó a si hubiera una interconexión de cuencas desde Suiza a España, y ha añadido que California y España son dos casos similares, con clima parecido, con una zona húmeda al norte y otra árida al sur, y con huertas hortofrutícolas exportadoras. 
> 
> Desalinización cara 
> Ha reconocido que la desalinización, hoy por hoy, «es muy cara», aunque ha vaticinado que «en un futuro de diez o quince años conseguirá reducir costes». En esta misma línea, Asano, quien ha hecho estas declaraciones con motivo de su tercera visita a la Región, ha advertido que «en los próximos 15 años habrá que tomar decisiones difíciles, y a la vez inteligentes, y ver todas las posibilidades que hay, incluidos los trasvases». Igualmente, ha constatado el cambio experimentado en la calidad del agua del río Segura, ya que, ha recordado, en su primera visita hace diez años «el río estaba muy contaminado y olía mal».


Al leer este artículo lo 1º que he hecho es mirar a fecha pensando que se había publicado el 28 de diciembre, pero no era así, así que lo 2º que he hecho ha sido mirar la fuente de la noticia y, claro, ya estaba todo claro.Creo que si Takashi Asano leyese este artículo se verá obligado a denunciar a La Verdad... Torticera por tergiversarle.
¿Takashi Asano defiende los trasvases? Sí... de igual modo que defendería el canivalismo como último recurso y siempre tras haberlo intendado todo y estar apunto de morir de inanición.
¿El trasvase a California es "chachipiruli-juan-pelotilla" y un ejemplo para el mundo? Si... es un ejemplo de lo que jamás hay que volver a hacer, comenzar la casa por el tejado. Lo 1º es el control, el ahorro, la eficiencia, la depuración-reutilización y después ver cuanto hace falta y de donde.
¿El Tajo-Segura está al mismo nivel que el trasvase a California? NO, es mucho peor porque detrae 1/3 del agua que teóricamente debía detraer de un entorno que ni si quiera tiene recursos para su propia subsistencia.

----------


## onioki99

Si Takashi Asano levantara cabeza y viera como manipulan algunos medios...

----------


## No Registrado

> De verdad, ¿Para que pijo quereis el agua? ¿Teneis algun plan para qué hacer con ella? ¿Necesitais el agua o simplemente quereis j***r al levante (y de paso a la economia nacional)? PARA MI TODO ES RESENTIMIENTO DERIVADO DE LA ENVIDIA


¿Que para qué pijo queremos el agua? ¿Y vosotros para QUÉ PIJO LA QUERÉIS?
Llevais literalmente SUCCIONANDO todo vuestro alrededor, desde el alto Segura enterito, el Taibilla al 100%, que si pozos en los acuíferos albaceteños que succionais para mandar el agua para abajo con el rollo de vuestra sequía eterna, El alto Tajo casi al completo con la mayor barbaridad (en concepción y coste) que se ha hecho en el Estado español, queríais 1000 hm3 del Ebro.....y el AMAZONAS si pudiérais....
 ¿Y qué habéis logrado con ello? Miles y miles de hectáreas de regadíos ilegales que han ido creciendo a la par que la avaricia y los lamentos pedigueños, miles y miles de chalets con piscinas, un desarrollo urbanístico que fagocita vuestra propia tierra a la que debéis de querer poco, y sobre todo, que en el desierto de Europa se apelotonen más de 4 millones de habitantes con sed de más: EL MAYOR DESPROPÓSITO DE PLANIFICACIÓN DEL TERRITORIO DE LA HISTORIA.

....y encima llega un listo que SÍ que sabe usar el agua para decírnoslo. Te lo voy a explicar yo de otra manera: Mete un caballo en una hectárea de hierba y se la comerá tan poco a poco que nunca le faltará. Mete a 100 caballos en una hectárea de hierba, se la comerán toda el primer día, y a tomar por c..o bicicleta!....ah!, y el que venga detrás, que arree...

He dicho

----------


## Rafa

> ¿Que para qué pijo queremos el agua? ¿Y vosotros para QUÉ PIJO LA QUERÉIS?
> Llevais literalmente SUCCIONANDO todo vuestro alrededor, desde el alto Segura enterito, el Taibilla al 100%, que si pozos en los acuíferos albaceteños que succionais para mandar el agua para abajo con el rollo de vuestra sequía eterna, El alto Tajo casi al completo con la mayor barbaridad (en concepción y coste) que se ha hecho en el Estado español, queríais 1000 hm3 del Ebro.....y el AMAZONAS si pudiérais....
>  ¿Y qué habéis logrado con ello? Miles y miles de hectáreas de regadíos ilegales que han ido creciendo a la par que la avaricia y los lamentos pedigueños, miles y miles de chalets con piscinas, un desarrollo urbanístico que fagocita vuestra propia tierra a la que debéis de querer poco, y sobre todo, que en el desierto de Europa se apelotonen más de 4 millones de habitantes con sed de más: EL MAYOR DESPROPÓSITO DE PLANIFICACIÓN DEL TERRITORIO DE LA HISTORIA.
> 
> ....y encima llega un listo que SÍ que sabe usar el agua para decírnoslo. Te lo voy a explicar yo de otra manera: Mete un caballo en una hectárea de hierba y se la comerá tan poco a poco que nunca le faltará. Mete a 100 caballos en una hectárea de hierba, se la comerán toda el primer día, y a tomar por c..o bicicleta!....ah!, y el que venga detrás, que arree...
> 
> He dicho




Buenos dias a todos, todo nuestro apoyo desde la Provincia de Jaen porque en Murcia muchos politicos, regantes etc..... solo quieren agua y mas agua expoliando a todas las Provincias vecinas o casi vecinas. Ya se han cargado el alto de Segura en la zona Albaceteña pero no han llegado a meterse en territorio Jienense porque saben que en el momento que un solo pozo de agua se abra en suelo de Jaen en la pequeña parte que tiene el D.H. de Segura la sociedad Segureña y Jaen entero se echarian a la calle junto a los Alcaldes de todas las Comarcas, Diputacion Provincial y la Junta de Andalucia a traves de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


P.D. Murcia sigue soñando con la gran fuente de agua del sureste de España que es Jaen porque nunca jamas sera tuya.

----------


## GEOMAN

Llega un momento en que no se sabe de que se está realmente discutiendo. Hay veces y no lo digo por nadie que no se discute si alguna actuación es desde el punto de vista científico-técnico correcto sino por la "propiedad" del agua.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

El agua como propiedad es de todos. Ahora bien lo que no puede ser es que exista una zona del levante que tenga tal necesidad de agua que seque a media España. Se han puesto 4 medidas para corregir el déficit hídrico del Levante y se las han cargado ellos mismos con tanto regadio ilegal. Desde 1986 está PROHIBIDO AMPLIAR REGADIOS, pero ellos se lo pasan por el forro de no se donde. ASÍ JAMAS TENDRÁ SOLUCIONE EL PROBLEMA, y como decis, ningun trasvase ya sea del Amazonas que es imposible acabaría con tal sed, que no es sed sino avaricia de algunos. Por que sed han tenido algunso como es el caso de andalucía que hubo una sequía que no tenían ni para beber, se pusieron en marcha embalses y ya no tuvo mas sed, pero aquella tierra hagas lo que hagas si no se deja de aumentar regadios, si no se disminuye no funcionará nada, se haga o no trasvases, los apoye un premio nobel o quien quiera. Si no se disminuye la creciente demanda y se congela, y si me apuras se disminuye si se hacen trasvases secaran todo lo que pillen.

*Hace falta un uso racional del agua y que sea sostenible, sino TODO SERÁ INFERTIL para solucionar el problema*

un saludo.

----------


## Salut

> Llega un momento en que no se sabe de que se está realmente discutiendo. Hay veces y no lo digo por nadie que no se discute si alguna actuación es desde el punto de vista científico-técnico correcto sino por la "propiedad" del agua.


Bueno, es que la "propiedad" del agua, el "desarrollo equilibrado", etc. son cuestiones de primer orden en la gestión de este y cualquier otro recurso natural.

Aunque lamentablemente las cuestiones políticas estén secuestradas por las burrocracias de partido, no deberíamos renegar de ellas porque son tanto o más importantes que las cuestiones puramente técnicas.


PD: Un poco menos de agresividad, Sr. Noregistrado... que se puede decir lo mismo pero con mejores modales  :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

> Bueno, es que la "propiedad" del agua, el "desarrollo equilibrado", etc. son cuestiones de primer orden en la gestión de este y cualquier otro recurso natural.
> 
> Aunque lamentablemente las cuestiones políticas estén secuestradas por las burrocracias de partido, no deberíamos renegar de ellas porque son tanto o más importantes que las cuestiones puramente técnicas.
> 
> 
> PD: Un poco menos de agresividad, Sr. Noregistrado... que se puede decir lo mismo pero con mejores modales


Pues Salut pido disculpas por los modales, pero si te das cuenta, mi respuesta se disparó como un gatillo después de leer eso de "para qué queréis el agua"....creo que hay pocas preguntas que se puedan hacer con más desprecio y ninguneo...
Como si ellos fueran tan "listos" y nosotros tan "tontos" que solo ellos supieran sacarle riqueza al agua. Sin ir más lejos hace poco me vi envuelto en un entuerto de categoría en un proyecto de un polígono industrial en la provincia de Toledo en donde nos las vimos y nos las deseamos para obtener dotación hídrica para el proyecto....(todavía no está claro, por cierto)y eso, viendo lo que se deriva hacia Levante, y que el uso industrial es ínfimo comparado con el de los limoneros...es una INJUSTICIA como una catedral...

....y bueno, tranquilo que me registraré. Os llevo leyendo un tiempo pero ha sido mi primera intervención. Soy albaceteño por cierto.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## No Registrado

> Llega un momento en que no se sabe de que se está realmente discutiendo. Hay veces y no lo digo por nadie que no se discute si alguna actuación es desde el punto de vista científico-técnico correcto sino por la "propiedad" del agua.


Pues en mi caso, creo que quedó patente en mi primera intervención que no me refiero a "propiedad" del agua sin más, si no a desequilibrio territorial originado por una nefasta planificación del territorio, que por cierto, es una aspecto científico-técnico de vital importancia en los países desarrollados de verdad y con sentido de Estado.
No se puede basar el desarrollo de la zona más árida de Europa en el regadío intensivo y en la industria turística residencial de ocupación TOTAL, ni hacer planes de ordenación urbana en donde TODOS los municipios aspiran a convertirse en ciudades de más de 100.000 habitantes, si precisamente lo que no hay es AGUA. Y encima pretender que te la de el vecino, al que no le sobra precisamente, y luego decir que es que el vecino no sabe rentabilizar su agua. Y esto, sin tener en cuenta temas ambientales eh!, que los hay como todos sabéis.

Yo no hablo de propiedades del agua. Yo hablo de que no puede ser que al Ayuntamiento de Liétor (Albacete), a unos metros del río Mundo, no le otorguen dotación hídrica para construir 30 viviendas de protección oficial en su municipio (de unos 2500 habitantes más o menos), y que Molina de Segura (Murcia) esté construyendo MILES de edificios en urbanizaciones residenciales en los secarrales más mundanos......O que Socovos o Férez, a unos metros igualmente del río Segura y del Cenajo, tengan que pagar y formar parte de la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla (por cierto, los 2 UNICOS municipios albaceteños que pertenecen a ésta, con una población que que no llega a los 4000 habitantes entre los dos...-es que luego dicen que el trasvase de agua para beber va a 2,5 millones de habitantes de Murcia, Alicante...y "Albacete"...ja!-).
Esto no es hablar de propiedad del agua majo. Esto es hablar de la dictadura hídrica de la CHS, MCT, SCRATS y del señor Cerdá.

Y el culpable de todo esto es el Trasvase Tajo-Segura, "ese" que iba a traer soluciones.

----------


## cantarin

> Pues en mi caso, creo que quedó patente en mi primera intervención que no me refiero a "propiedad" del agua sin más, si no a desequilibrio territorial originado por una nefasta planificación del territorio, que por cierto, es una aspecto científico-técnico de vital importancia en los países desarrollados de verdad y con sentido de Estado.
> No se puede basar el desarrollo de la zona más árida de Europa en el regadío intensivo y en la industria turística residencial de ocupación TOTAL, ni hacer planes de ordenación urbana en donde TODOS los municipios aspiran a convertirse en ciudades de más de 100.000 habitantes, si precisamente lo que no hay es AGUA. Y encima pretender que te la de el vecino, al que no le sobra precisamente, y luego decir que es que el vecino no sabe rentabilizar su agua. Y esto, sin tener en cuenta temas ambientales eh!, que los hay como todos sabéis.
> 
> Yo no hablo de propiedades del agua. Yo hablo de que no puede ser que al Ayuntamiento de Liétor (Albacete), a unos metros del río Mundo, no le otorguen dotación hídrica para construir 30 viviendas de protección oficial en su municipio (de unos 2500 habitantes más o menos), y que Molina de Segura (Murcia) esté construyendo MILES de edificios en urbanizaciones residenciales en los secarrales más mundanos......O que Socovos o Férez, a unos metros igualmente del río Segura y del Cenajo, tengan que pagar y formar parte de la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla (por cierto, los 2 UNICOS municipios albaceteños que pertenecen a ésta, con una población que que no llega a los 4000 habitantes entre los dos...-es que luego dicen que el trasvase de agua para beber va a 2,5 millones de habitantes de Murcia, Alicante...y "Albacete"...ja!-).
> Esto no es hablar de propiedad del agua majo. Esto es hablar de la dictadura hídrica de la CHS, MCT, SCRATS y del señor Cerdá.
> 
> Y el culpable de todo esto es el Trasvase Tajo-Segura, "ese" que iba a traer soluciones.


Hola No Registrado

Lo primero invitarte a que te registres, es gracias y así podemos continuar hablando como miembros de foro de una forma mas cercana.

En segundo lugar, me ha gustado tu mensaje porque hablas con el corazón, con la razón y con la realidad que a veces algunso olvidan, no se si inscontientemente o a propósito, pero tengo claro que el señor Cerdá y Cotino lo hacen a propósito, no he visto a ninguna persona que tenga la suficiente sangre fría como el Sr. Cotino, todo en el Tajo es divino de la muerte y no ha causado ningun daño el trasvase. A ver si te leen estos Srs. y pillan honda de lo que no quieren saber porque es verdad y les desmonta su discurso.

un saludo.

----------

